# Some one help me please..(svp 573 case)



## nepali (Feb 17, 2014)

HI i am from nepal. i applied my student visa (streamline student visa 573) on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of FEB. 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th FEB.2014. on that time i didnt get visa so MY UNIVERSITY deffer my course for JULY intake, now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. what should i do next ? after medical how long it will take to get visa ?? i have to wait or what?? please help ....waiting for your kind reply...


----------

